# You know you're xNxP when....



## Dambrosini (Jul 15, 2013)

you find yourself quoting _Alice In Wonderland_ and _Walden_ within a few minutes of each other.


----------



## moron (Aug 19, 2013)

Well that rules out xNxP.


----------



## Khiro (Nov 28, 2012)

When you make a thread like this and only narrow down two of the letters.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

God forbid someone of interest does anything that can be considered to have multiple meanings. Because you will pick up on all of those possible meanings and overanalyze the simple behavior to hell and back.
(meh, best I could do with such a broad question)


----------



## Avir (Aug 19, 2013)

It takes you eons to reply to someone.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

You go through phases of extreme productivity and extreme laziness.


----------



## The Nerdette (Jul 24, 2013)

You're too lazy to type this entire sente


----------



## Azelll (Jan 19, 2011)

You get lost in thought and forget what you were thinking and decide its not worth trying to recall :laughing: do that like once every hour


----------



## Dambrosini (Jul 15, 2013)

Your attention becomes completely focused when someone you're talking to says, "I have an idea."


----------



## j87 (Aug 22, 2013)

You procrastinate going to bed for six hours.


----------



## Dambrosini (Jul 15, 2013)

Stereotypical "hippie talk" about "the nature of the universe, man" as presented in film and media doesn't sound far-fetched, drugged-up, or pretentious to you.


----------



## Avir (Aug 19, 2013)

You know you are an NP when you forgot to pay your bills.


----------



## AlwaysQuestionLife (Apr 17, 2013)

When you have had so many ideas that can change so many things for the better... and then were lazy/distracted before you could have actually share your insight with anyone


----------



## imanonmd (May 9, 2013)

When you frequently get compared to Alice in Wonderland characters.


----------



## Deductive Logic (Jun 19, 2013)

When the teacher is forced to restrict your answer time because your answer over analyzes everything.


----------



## phoenixpinion (Dec 27, 2012)

(CAPS) When you don't know what the hell is going on (/CAPS)


----------



## kitsu (Feb 13, 2013)

When you feel like there are fractals in your head
When the only way you can understand what someone else is saying is by reformulating it and arguing semantics endlessly (hate this one)
When you're on the subway imagining the faces you'd have seen in your wagon if you'd woken up just 3 minutes earlier
When you get into really elaborate arguments... With yourself
When you can't look someone in the eye because you're ashamed of how much you've been picking their brain without them realizing


----------



## kitsu (Feb 13, 2013)

phoenixpinion said:


> (CAPS) When you don't know what the hell is going on (/CAPS)


Haha, so much of this ^
I have a 10 second lag between every question I've been asked, and my vague answer


----------



## judowrestler1 (Mar 30, 2013)

When you say you"ll meet up around 1, which your ISFJ friend took as 1 and you took as anytime before 1:45

When you can turn anyone's words around on them

When you can talk your way out of anything


----------



## Dambrosini (Jul 15, 2013)

When you explain a complex theory to your friend regarding the ways in which the social contract ties into human psychology but DAMMIT you just can't seem to remember the name, originator, and more intricate details of it....
When you feel the need to take sides in arguments you don't necessarily agree with just so you can gain new perspective.
When you simultaneously and equally admire Alan Watts, Albert Einstein, and Walt Disney.


----------

